# Driftwood



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

Many many posts have been created asking why their water turned brown when they added driftwood and how to keep their driftwood anchored. Here is a thread to hopefully answer all those questions. I know there is a DIY article already on the site, but it doesn't seem to be getting any attention so here goes:

*Bleaching your driftwood to remove tannins*

First, the why. The water in turns brown due to the tannins in the wood leaching out in the tank.

Lots of people on here simply put the driftwood in a pot with water and boil for a while to remove any lingering nasties. If the piece is too large to fit in a pot, use a Rubbermaid container or the bathtub, then boil lots and lots of water and pour over the wood then let soak overnight. I have tried this method numerous times and have yet to find it satisfactory. The wood always turns the water brown, even after EXTENDED soaking (up to a dozen overnight soaks with boiling water). Others have had success using this method, and still others LIKE their water brown. People say that carbon helps remove the brown tint and it eventually goes away after extended soak time in the tank, but who wants to wait?

I don't want brown water, so here is the method that has worked for me and lots of other people:

1. Place the driftwood in a container (ideally slightly larger than the piece so you don't have to use any more bleach than needed).

2. Fill the container enough to cover the driftwood 90% of the way with boiling water (boil in a bunch of large pots, then pour over the wood). Add bleach to cover the driftwood (should be 10% total bleach).

3. Leave for 8 hours.

4. Drain.

5. The driftwood will now have a layer of goo on it from the chemicals. Get rid of it.

6. Wipe out any crap from the container. Place the driftwood back in the container and fill 100% with boiling water. If after 8 hours you still have clear water, you can proceed to step 7. If not, repeat steps 1-6.

7. Fill the CLEANED container with driftwood, cold water and a double dose of dechlorinator. Let sit 8 hours.

8. Repeat step 7.

9. Leave out to dry for at least 72 hours.

Done!

I have done a variety of pieces with this method and have yet to have any issues. Most pieces for me have required at LEAST 3 bleach sessions (one stubborn piece, pictured below took nearly a dozen tries with a progressively stronger solution).

_Question: The driftwood turned white! Is this normal?_

Yes. It will turn back after a couple months in the tank. Here is a piece in action 4 months or so after bleaching. It is darker and better looking than before I ever touched it:










_Question: Can I Do more than one piece at a time?_

I would say do them all together for the first 2 bleaching sessions, then do them individually from there. This allows you to see the water test from each individual piece.

_Question: My house fogs up, gets hot and smells. Normal?_

As my roommate would undoubtedly confirm, this is normal. Open the nearby windows and turn on the fan over your stove.

_Question: Can I use driftwood found around salt water?_

Yes, just be sure to use the bleaching method.

*Anchoring your driftwood*

Ok, now you usually need to anchor it to something so it stays down. The piece above doesn't need anchoring, but this one definitely does:










Shopping list:

1 piece of slate per piece of driftwood (unless it is long, then 2 may be required).
1 stainless steel screw per piece of slate to attach.
1 masonry drill bit, approx ¼" diameter.

You can go to almost any landscaping place and pick up a couple pieces of slate cheap. Think about the weight and buoyancy of your piece and the color of your substrate. Usually the thinnest piece you can find works fine and is easier to drill. Next head to the hardware store and get the masonry drill bit and as many stainless steel screws as you'll need. These bits make your life MUCH easier than a regular bit (15 seconds vs. 10 minutes spent drilling).

Simply drill a hole in the piece (preferably near the center) of slate, position the driftwood the way you want and screw in through the bottom into the wood. Get the screw head flush with the slate so you don't scratch the tank as bad. Go slow with the drilling so you don't break the bit or the slate. Also go slowly with the screwing into the driftoowd as it is soft and easily damaged.

Done!

Ask any remaining question and I'll add them to this post.


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

bumping an old post...lots of posts lately about driftwood, thought this would be relevant...now, I'm off to go bleach some driftwood.


----------



## ssunnylee24 (Jan 10, 2008)

I kinda do like a little bit of brown tint from the driftwood. just my opinoin.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2008)

I strongly disagree with soaking wood in bleach and then placing it in a fishtank.

Bleach is deadly to fish and all life in general. Even with the use of dechlorinator, I wouldn't take the risk of the wood soaking up the bleach and slowly leaching it back into the fishtank. Afterall, it's wood going in a fishtank, not being implanted in a human body. It doesn't need to be that sterile.

For reptiles, I just do the best I can to expose the wood to boiling water by placing it in a large pot of boiling water. This kills any potential parasites on the wood. For fish, I soak the wood in hot water for several days, changing the water twice a day (when I have the time). This removes some of the tannins and helps you to locate any 'soft spots' that will degrade and fall off eventually in the fishtank.

Activated charcoal does an excellent job of removing the yellow tint of your fishtank water caused by the wood. It eventually gets used up and needs to be replaced by a fresh batch.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

my tank has some tannis in it and I think it makes it look better plus it dims the lights a bit. you don't find any bleached wood in the enviro


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

To each his own when it comes to the brown water. I personally hate it and think it makes most tanks look horrible and/or like something is wrong. Not to mention it makes my photos look bad lol. The driftwood looks the exact same within a couple of months, so it not looking natural isn't an issue.

As far as the bleach leeching into the water, obviously that was a HUGE concern of mine as well but I haven't had any issues with it. Can anyone else share their experiences (good or bad) with bleached driftwood and the impact (if any) on a tank?


----------



## piraniya (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks for all the info Lyle.
I found some drift wood on the weekend, wasnt sure exactly wut to do. Being an amature i almost just dropped it in








My buddy gave me some p's a couple months ago and have enjoyed them ever since.
Thank you PF!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Im pretty sure that about bleach i heard to use it then let the wood dry out and that the bleach would evaporate off. Then it would be safe to be added to the tank.


----------

